# Building parts of world not the whole system



## Absolon (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello,

I have a minimal system for my firewall and I do regulary cvsup to get the source up to date. My problem is that if I do a buildworld/installworld it builds a lot that I don't really need (or want) on the system. How can I avoid stuff being built after I do a cvsup (Stable)? I tried to find some page for it but I can't find any parameters to pass to make to not build parts of the systems.

Help please? 

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 24, 2012)

A lot of stuff can be turned off in src.conf(5).


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you know which part of the buildworld you want to re-install, sometimes one can *make depend && make && make install* ... which I first learned to do doing patches. Many places within the source tree, however, one must move up a directory or two for the commands to complete.  (Disclaimer... I only have done it "per instructions"; except the time it worked *eventually* to complete a hosed v6 > v9 thumbdrive installworld... )


----------



## Absolon (Apr 25, 2012)

I haven't dug deep into the update code, but I don't need a lot of stuff, like sendmail, ftp etc. I made a mistake and I think I have to redo my box since it installed way too much stuff and there is no "uninstall" when it comes to the stuff in world, is there?


----------

